# Recurrent acute otitis media, right purulent otitis media with effusion



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 2, 2011)

How would you code this? Recurrent acute otitis media, right purulent otitis media with effusion


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 3, 2011)

recurrent acute om 381.3  and purulent om 382.00 thats what i would use. hope it helps.


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 3, 2011)

The 381.3 is not for acute it is for chronic or other or unspecified, are you sure this correct?


----------



## preserene (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like  to go with 381.00 because the type of acute condition not specified, recurrent though (which has no specific code) and 382.00 for purulent or suppurative.
but if HBullock gets paid with what he suggests, then why not make a trial?


----------



## jwschroeterjr@gmail.com (Feb 3, 2011)

This is what I think the codes are 382.9 for Recurrent acute otitis media, and 382.00 or 381.00 for right purulent otitis media with effusion, What do you think?


----------



## HBULLOCK (Feb 7, 2011)

381.3 is for chronic om and she was looking for RECURRENT acute om so thats why I chose that code.  Recurrent is chronic I believe


----------

